# 2 drawings.



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I haven't drawn in awhile so I decided I want to practice. Only 2 drawings though because I have been VERY busy lately.
This picture is one uncolored one.
Please tell me if you want it colored or uncolored. 
This is just a quick sketch.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would like a colored pic of this guy please! No rush.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Could you post a clear picture of his side please? It's hard to see his fins at that angle.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's the only pic I have of him and he's not with me. Could you try drawing him like that pleeeeeeease?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I guess I can try....


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

You can do one of Peanut! Those are so cute!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay. 
I will get them done and post them within a few days.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i love your drawings, you did me one a while ago its really good:-D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Here ya go Matt. It's not to good because of me not being able to see his whole body.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

And here is Peanut! I hope you guys like them, if not I can try to redo them. 
She has unique colors so it was a bit challenging.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aw thanks! It is very nice and actually looks just like him!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm glad you like it!


----------

